# Outback Stickers Coming Off



## wtscl (May 22, 2007)

The OB sticker, swish, and red stripe on the front of my OB are peeling to the point that I need to get it off. Can I get a replacement, and is there a good way to protect the other stickers that are on my OB?


----------



## H2oSprayer (Aug 5, 2006)

You can get replacement decals at your local Keystone (doesn't have to be an Outback) dealer. Did you happen to use any "bug and tar" remover to clean the bugs off the front? My front decal lasted 6 seasons until I cleaned the front last summer with some bug remover. It's peeling bad now.


----------



## ELSEWHERE (Sep 16, 2007)

H2oSprayer said:


> You can get replacement decals at your local Keystone (doesn't have to be an Outback) dealer. Did you happen to use any "bug and tar" remover to clean the bugs off the front? My front decal lasted 6 seasons until I cleaned the front last summer with some bug remover. It's peeling bad now.


Oh great!! After over 8500 miles last winter/spring I just got done cleaning about 13 million kamakazi bugs off the front of our trailer using bug & tar remover. Our Outback decal is already peeling pretty good after only three seasons. Now it's going to get worse? You would think Keystone could come up with a decal material that would last longer. After all, it is advertising their product.


----------



## Tangooutback (Apr 16, 2010)

Best is to peel off the sticker and air-brush something else in that place....








No more worry about peeling off and you can use bugs & tars remover to your heart desire...


----------



## marker (Aug 14, 2009)

I have a feeling that my decal will only last a short time now that I have used bug remover.

How about painting on a few large bugs on the front, then the smaller bugs will look like they should be there!


----------

